# pig roast date



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

the past couple of weeks i have been recieving emails wondering when and if we will be having the pig roast this year. at this time we are planning on the last weekend in july. i know that everyone will not be able to attend but hopefully with having a date set ahead of time you will be able to incorperate it into your summer plans. once again it will be friday,saturday and sunday with room to camp out. the roast will be on saturday with the pig being ready around 4ish. we have talked about having the durand outing at the same time and thats fine with me. as we get closer to the summer i will start a couple of post for those of you who plan to attend and for the dish you plan to bring. the pig roast will be held at our house which is in the perry/fowlerville area.

bill & jodi


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Bill & Jodi-

You can count on Emily, Connor, and myself! I'll volunteer once again for the cooking detail, or anywhere else you may need me. IF I can get it together and have the pop-up ready, Mrs. Mollusk just might make an appearance....

We are really looking forward to seeing you guys, along with all the other members, once again.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

You can count us in too. I'd be happy to volunteer again to help out anyway I can. Last year was great !! 
Lookin forward to it. 

Les, are you wearing your swordfish shorts again? LOL 
Hope your Mrs. can make it this year, it'd be nice to meet her.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

It looks like we will be able to get the Durand Club for that weekend as well. I'm going to ask for it for Saturday and Sunday, but Maybe this year Saturday only will do.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

yeppers bill shout the orders im here to help


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Cool, we can use the club as well!! And I dont have to leave Sunday, as I have in the past, because school wont be starting yet


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Bill & Jodi-

OK, just to make it clear for us 'older folk', that would be the 25th thru the 27 of July, correct?


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WildBill,

Count us in. I'm not sure if we will have TJ that weekend or not but we will be there. Let us know what help you need! I promise not to be sick this time Jello shots again!?!?!? Tangleknot how about another midnight walk that was fun!!!


QS


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Last year's pig roast was so much fun! I hope we can make it to this year's, also. We are vacationing for the first two weeks in July so it depends if we can catch up with everything at work and at home.

This is a great get-together if you can make it! I really enjoyed the tour of Bill and Jodi's property last year. They have put a lot of thought and effort into it. 

QS, LOL! Midnight walk? Count me in if we can make it, but I am not going to try and click my heels, LOL! I feel another recon mission is in order, also! I have never seen such strong, burly, and handsome men jump so high!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

JELLO SHOTS !!!!

YUMMMMMM........!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL, If memory serves, I do recall a couple of sweet, innocent young ladies that had a little payback comming, I bout **** my drawers....................
I'll be sure to get in cahoots with Rivernut and see what we can do about that. 

TK, that was hilarious !!!!! Kicked up the ole heels and skidded half-way back to the house !! LMAO Ya gotta try that again !!

I'll bet QS takes the backway to the out house this time......
My pitching arm is in good shape this year  

Last year was a blast ! Really looking forward to seeing you all again !


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Too funny, I forgot about the outhouse I'm going to make sure Kris and Sarah are REALlY busy any time I think I might need to talk to the fire hydrant about a dog HMMMM what to do... I do recall that I have some paybacks to make of my own!!! This gives me plenty of time to think of something really good If any of you have suggestions on some funny stunts/tricks to play (harmless) please email me They were ruthless last year...they wouldn't stop picking on poor lil'o me 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions I can keep them to myself or I can share the credit


Thaks again Bill and Jodi for a wonderful time last year!!! And for being brave enough to do it again this year!!!!

QS


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey thunderhead i will start piling the pitching rocks alongside the barn.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WILDBILLL,

WHAT now I need to find a early pay back for you as well!!!!! 

QS


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, all-

TONGA has posted a pig roaster for sale! He says he'll let it go cheap, and the thread has already garnered promises of $20.00

I think it would be great if we, the invited guests, could come up with enough donations to purchase it, and donate it to Bill. At the very least, it would save him the cost of renting one again.....Y'all know how generous Bill was last year; I really think this would be a small gesture to show him and Jodi how much we appreciate their offer....

What do you say?


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm good for 10 or 20 bucks. 

Never been to this pig roast before but I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds good to me!! Seeing as the pog roast seems to be a regular thing, it would be nice not to have to keep renting a roaster. Let me know when it comes time to send a check.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Count me in also. Let me know how much a "POG" (hmmmm.... ) ROASTER is. I bet it's expensive, lol 

QS


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Blue Devil, Hunter333, QueenSalmon along with others please see this tread. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36903


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, BF 25-

Thanks for doing that!

I see that you are in SE Mi; does that mean we can count on seeing you there?


----------

